# Getting a Rescue-need some help.



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

After much searching with minimal results, I will be rescuing a 8 month old Golden doodle that was in a bad situation. The dog is coming from an ex sister in-law that is now running a grooming business and has taken up ownership of this dog since the previous owner didn't want the dog any more. Kinda sad to hear that but it is true, the previous owner was abusive to the dog too, since it decided it wanted a lap dog for their daughter. Not knowing much back history on the dogs genetics I am looking to get pet insurance to carry for the first few years. Any help for insurance would be great. The dog is very friendly and actually seems to be in a better place since my ex sister in-law has taken the dog in. It seems to be a BIG golden doodle. Showing much retriever instincts. It has been a long 4 years without a dog/Golden since my Skye crossed over. At least, I'm giving a promising dog a new home filled with love, toys, treats, mud..you name it. Hopefully when the dog is settled in I can then start looking for a Golden puppy which I know will be well worth the wait of over a year. Looking for tips on bringing in rescues too...Thanks for reading my babble. 
dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've had two Rescued Goldens, one I adopted through a GR Rescue and the other one I adopted through my County Humane Society.

Each dog is different, most Rescues usually take some time to adjust or adapt to you, your schedule, it's new environment. My first Golden took several months because she had been verbally and physically abused, it took her several months before she fully relaxed and trusted us. It was a long slow process with her, it took a lot of patience. We found working with her had to be on her terms, you couldn't rush her or push her. We had a lot of days where we took one step forward and two backwards but she became a very happy sweet loving girl and was with me for 9 years.

My boy I adopted through my County Humane Society fit right in from the beginning, he didn't need any time to adjust. He needed a family and was the easiest dog I've ever had. All I had to do was enjoy him.

I've never bought Insurance for my guys, there are several threads with Ins. recommendations.
Use the Forum's search feature and threads will come up you can read through.

Here is a current thread you may want to read through-









Pet Insurance


Hi there! Contemplating pet insurance for our 11 week old pup. We did not purchase before for our other golden, but our new little guy seems a bit more adventurous, so we thought we would try it our for the first year and take it from there. We live in Ontario, Canada and when I did a search on...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





The company you have your Homeowner's and Auto Insurance with may have Pet Insurance plans available. The Co. I have mine with does, they offer discounts on plans when you have several different policies such as Homeowner's, Auto, etc. Might be worth checking into.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Bless you for taking in this dog who sounds like he/she is in dire need of some stability and love. I am sure you will be rewarded for your dedication and care. Regarding insurance, I have been using Trupanion but did not read the fine print (nor did they ask if I was interested when I enrolled) about alternative treatments., such as acupuncture and chiropractic. That is an extra charge. The insurance is not cheap. It is driven by age. You also need to check to see if there are any preexisting conditions in the chart, which will not be covered. I see insurance as a hedge against catastrophe, where costs can quickly escalate into the many thousands. I chose a high deductible (1K) to keep the premiums reasonable. There are other companies, such as "Pet's Best" which has very reasonable rates and pretty decent coverage. Lots of options out there to explore.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks all for the responses. It's funny getting a dog you never met. Oh well, the future is unwritten.

dlm ny country


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

So my rescue lands tomorrow. Excited and nervous, all in a good way. Not sure if it's a golden doodle or lab doodle. Doesn't matter. The dog is a year old. She is being fed Purina chow now, hopefully puppy food. I will look to transition her to a higher rated brand. My last Golden was fed Solid Gold but I am looking to switch away from that. What's considered good pet food(brand) besides raw or real food? 
TIA
dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing your new dog, hope you post lots of pictures.

I've given my guys Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach for many years.

Some members feed other brands, hopefully they'll share.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Purina Pro plan seems to be the most recommended here.

Excited to hear more about your new baby.
My last dog was a Golden/lab mix. She was a rescue and was just amazing from the start


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

So the eagle has landed. She is a labradoodle. 15 months old. 54 lbs. Trying to get a snap of her but she is moving all the time. She is very sweet but has had no training what so ever. I don't think she know her name also. It is Heidi but I am probable changing it to "Sugar". She came with Purina Pro Plan for adult but the bag wasn't open so who knows. I was told "Sugar" was getting Purina Chow so that is what she is getting now. I touch under weight perhaps but very fit. She it a bit of a handful now but that is understandable considering all her life changes. She will need time and a soft approach to get her to learn about boundaries and such. Much easier to train a young puppy then an older puppy with bad habits. Patience is a virtue. Now back out in the frigid cold to get her to poop...
dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sugar's a pretty girl, Congratulations!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

dlmrun2002 said:


> So the eagle has landed. She is a labradoodle. 15 months old. 54 lbs. Trying to get a snap of her but she is moving all the time. She is very sweet but has had no training what so ever. I don't think she know her name also. It is Heidi but I am probable changing it to "Sugar". She came with Purina Pro Plan for adult but the bag wasn't open so who knows. I was told "Sugar" was getting Purina Chow so that is what she is getting now. I touch under weight perhaps but very fit. She it a bit of a handful now but that is understandable considering all her life changes. She will need time and a soft approach to get her to learn about boundaries and such. Much easier to train a young puppy then an older puppy with bad habits. Patience is a virtue. Now back out in the frigid cold to get her to poop...
> dlm ny country


Congratulations! You got this! I would definitely recommend a name change. I just listened to this video blog by Susan Garrett: Episode 13: Naming Your Puppy or Dog
What she said about some rescued dogs names being "poisoned" made a lot of sense. 
Wishing you all the best with your new rescue!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

3Pebs3 said:


> Congratulations! You got this! I would definitely recommend a name change. I just listened to this video blog by Susan Garrett: Episode 13: Naming Your Puppy or Dog
> What she said about some rescued dogs names being "poisoned" made a lot of sense.
> Wishing you all the best with your new rescue!


Thanks for the link 3Pebs. It was close to what I feel abut names too. I think "Sugar" will be a nice name. 
dlm ny country


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

She looks like a golden girl w/ curly hair. You're doing a wonderful thing giving this girl a stable safe home.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awwww. I'm happy the two of you have found each other. Sugar is so pretty!

I'm using Trupanion and Life's Abundance for Logan. This is my first time using insurance for a pet, so I can't give much of a review as Logan is only one year old. So far, so good. I'm paying $29 a month for it. 

I hope Sugar adjusts quickly and y'all have a life filled with fun and love together.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I know from your posts you have lots of love to pour out on Sugar. Like you said, be patient and she will learn that she won the lottery when she came home with you.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Diane. "Sugar" came from your state, N.C.??? Trupanion at $29? That seems unreal. How did you pull that off? Their base is around $79/month I thought. 
eeermmmm1. She was just trimmed so it's hard to tell how the fur will come in but it is like velvet and very light. Most likely it will come in a bit curly. I think she knows her name already. Funny, she is playing with many of Skyes old toys, bringing back a wave of emotions. Life is such.
dlm ny country


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Thanks Diane. "Sugar" came from your state, N.C.??? Trupanion at $29? That seems unreal. How did you pull that off? Their base is around $79/month I thought.
> eeermmmm1. She was just trimmed so it's hard to tell how the fur will come in but it is like velvet and very light. Most likely it will come in a bit curly. I think she knows her name already. Funny, she is playing with many of Skyes old toys, bringing back a wave of emotions. Life is such.
> dlm ny country


I’m in South Carolina mostly. We have a vacation home in North Carolina — perhaps a future retirement place.

We went with the lifetime deductible of $1,000 and that made the premium lower.


----------

